# How much does your vet charge?



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I was just reading through another thread about vets and it got me thinking how much does your vet charge for consultations and other various things and are you happy with the price if not why It would be interesting to see the results.

A recent trip to the vets cost me £50 that included the consultation fee along with two injections. I was more than happy to pay and would have paid more my vets are fantastic and make cali feel at ease

So how about your vet?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The recent trips I have taken have been for Ops and stitching up.

Pen's spay cost me £152. That was for the surgery, medication, any post op checks she needed and for her to have her stitches out. 

Pen's recent injury cost me £130. That was for emergency consultation, stitches, anti-biotics, any post op checks I need and her stitches taking out. 

I thought they were decent prices for what they were. 

A consultation costs £22-28 (I can't remember - it's between those) a follow up costs £18.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

My consultations are £30 which I think is ok. I could get it cheaper as I'm on benefits but I just didn't feel confident with that vets so went back to companion care. 

When raven was sick (i thought she had a bone stuck somewhere) he gave her two injections to help her tum and help her pass anything that might be in there. I was charged £42 so was only £12 for both injections. 

Rossi's castration with dissolvable stitches cost £150 including tablets and a follow up appointment! Can't remember how much ravens spay cost as it was so long ago!

Raven regularly has her glands done which costs me £7.50 with the vet nurse. 

I take prescriptions for medications so I can see if I can find them cheaper online as they are alway top dollar there. Otherwise I very happy with my vets capability and knowledge and the price I pay


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Consultation fee 26 pound half price for repeat consultation.
Ellies Ampicare tablets 2 months supply 32 pounds for 120.
Hoping to have Indy off Metacam completely when we see the vet next week as i have been using Mobile Bones for the last 8 weeks and only giving him Metacam the occassional day


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

My last trip cost me £40.09. That covers consultation, first jab and second (which she hasn't had yet) and puppy spot-ons for worming and de-fleaing are thrown in too.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Consultations with the vet are £27, free with the nurse. Ziggy's recent extraction of the roots of a broken tooth was £60ish pre-op bloods, £66 anaesthetic, £80 for the actual surgery, post op check included.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I was charged a total of £179.00 to deal with a broken dew claw. The claw had snapped and had to be removed. (They did not remove the pad, only the claw).

I was then quoted £109.00 for a traditional spay... Not a bad price at all but I couldn't really understand why it would cost so much more to deal with a broken claw?

Anyway, that was the final nail in the coffin for that vet. I had grown unhappy with them over a number of months so we've moved elsewhere.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

A consult. is approx. £20, and then waived for seeing for the same thing.

Scrabble's eye drops were £8. Before this, when she had campylobacter, I think the antibiotics were around £6 a time. It was the lab fees which were expensive.

We're extremely happy with him. About a year ago, we moved across to the other side of York, and I thought I'd try a vet five minutes across the road. One day, Scrabble developed a random bald patch, so off we went:

- Consult, £35
- Some cream or other, £20.

And then they wanted to book a repeat appt. for skin scrapings. Neither did I like the way they manhandled her. Switched back to the old vet who said to watch and wait before treating, the patch just then vanished. So, although it requires a trip, is far, far better - we'll save the other one for dire emergencies.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

£25 for a consultation, but she waivers it quite often because we're good friends after spending so much time there after the past 3 years


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

It varies from nothing to about £80 if I had blood tests etc. I haven't noticed what a basic consultation charge is because it varies so much and I have often had no charge visits.

My vets has a practice plan I pay £8.76 a month which gives me 2 free health checks, free vaccination, worming and flea treatment plus 10% off any other treatments and products purchased from them including grooming at the linked grooming salon. I haven't used the grooming salon as I prefer to groom her myself.

For those paying for spays and castration don't forget to check your local council and the RSPCA I got a voucher toward my costs which was a big help.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

For dogs and cats consult is about £20. For exotics (including rabbits) its £23.
It will depend on the vet/receptionist as to if you are charged for a repeat consult!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Consultation between 8am and 9pm is £25

Consultation between 9pm and 8am is £65

Vaccines are all paid for as we paid £99 for vaccines for life when Millie was a pup.

Havnt had anything 'done' at this vet yet :thumbup:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My vet has a charge of e25 for a consultation but very often waives it.( no repeat chrage if its the same problem or for removing stitches etc)

Last year Benny had an inflammation of the pancreas we had a checkup and scan returned 4 days running for injections and checkups and then were allowed to have meds to take home cost e138.

I went with my next door neighbour when she had to take in a cat for a consult and he saw rotten teeth we returned following day for surgery 4 rear teeth removed gums cleaned up rest of teeth cleaned anoitbiotics and pain killers e168.

I think he is very good with pricing I also think he treats me like an intelligent person sharing his diagnoses and letting me see samples test etc, he discusses treatment plans and has imo always been honest with us. Im more than happy with him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ours charge £28 for a consultation but they have a plan so we pay £9.99 a month for which you get two six monthly check ups and an annual blood test so you don't pay anything else for consultations, vaccinations, worming de-fleaing etc. and you get money off neutering. This makes it really worth it if your pet is very sick and you are making a lot of visits which was the case with us earlier in the year. We must have saved a fortune on the consultation fees.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hattie's been for her vaccinations today that was £24 think consultation is same and its about £18-19 for follow ups, Out of hours was £75 for a sat night. The vax I've seen some offer cheaper but I like to support our vets & they use 3yr type. 

I think our vets pricing is competitive and fair, the wormers I bought once & were nearly double the price online, i expected bit more but that took the piss. Can only really properly compare with what's local as property/rates/wages vary a lot countrywide, hence why address effects insurance quotation.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Consultations are £28, when I took 2 dogs for a consultation the second one was £18.
£18 for a follow up consultation


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Consult is £37....


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I had Taz at the vets yesterday as he picked something up on his walk and snapped his tooth half out, she had to pull the other half, no anesthetic no injections and that cost £23 , that was an "emergency" appointment as I made it 30 minutes before I took him in. 

It wasn't my normal vet who charges £70 for an emergency appointment, however consultations are free.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Consultation is free if there is any kind of treatment, if no treatment is required then I have only ever been charged £10

Megs spay was £120 including Medication & microchip , and no follow up charges.

My vet is excellent with all animals, but he really doesn't like people.. and so many people wont use him!
That suits me fine tho, as long as my pets are happy, I'm happy.

I personally have never had a problem with him, he can be 'abrupt' at times, but you dont get any 'soft soap' .... and I trust him. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

The past 3 times I've been,twice with bernie the other with my rabbit,I haven't been charged for consultation only what needed doing


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow at some of the low prices to see a vet! Where I used to live it was £60 for a consult! Where I live now it is just under £20...I was shocked when the receptionist said it (in a good way).


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Consultation is £19.80 at my vets.

Never had to have repeat visits except following Poppy's spay and her operation for removal of a lump. Both times there was no extra charge for the repeat visits for check up and stitch removal, it was all covered by the initial costs involved at the time of the operation.


----------



## deeks87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Doyle's first two jabs were £75 - initial health check and chat with the vet nurse were free. 

We took him in on a Saturday because he wasn't feeling himself which was £45 for the consult, £18 for an antibiotic shot and £16 for an anti-vomiting jab. 

Later that evening we had to rush him to an emergency vets who charged £125 consult and wanted a further £650 for a blood test and overnight stay. She wasn't much interested in us trying to push the immediate care i.e. overnight stay to make sure he was OK, and wanted to push us to take the blood test and bring him home. Took him to our regular vets the next morning and they charged us nothing (should've been at least another £45) and it turned out he was fine.

Doyle was chipped today at £35 and we bought a 3 month supply of Advocate for £28. I'm not sure how much neutering costs as we're not quite there yet!

I do think our vets are expensive but that is likely down to the location (North West London) and the quality of the service we get. We really love them and are extremely comfortable with the vets, nurses and receptionists. Our vet lives above the practice and it was unfortunate that Doyle was so poorly on one of his rare nights off! I absolutely think its worth it and if I had the bank balance, I'd pay a heck of a lot more to make sure Doyle gets to see them!


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Sit down everyone
£45 consult
Boosters £48
3 years ago it cost £295 for 5 stitches £175 of that was anesthetic 
3 staples when the stitches burst £18 (why they couldn't do that first lord knows)
£200 castrate 20kg dog

Those figures could of gone up I took them to a vaccination clinic last year somewhere else that was £15 each, full check heart, tum, teeth. It has gone up to £20 this year but still good value


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Consultation is about £30. Holly had to go to the vets for a whole month and after about two visits they didn't charge to see her.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Sheen and Eli said:


> Sit down everyone
> £45 consult
> Boosters £48
> 3 years ago it cost £295 for 5 stitches £175 of that was anesthetic
> ...


Sounds like we have similar vets
consult £41, out of hours £61, emergency £155
If i see the same vet (our vet) over the same thing she wouldnt charge me a repeat consult, past weekend we paid an emergency consult on sunday, then the follow up monday was another £41 because of it being a different vet.
Boosters £44
Zelda was spayed a few weeks ago at £200.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

ours charge £25 consultation, (£22 extra if its the weekend/emergancy)
puppies/kittens etc get their first check up for free
when sadie was in to get an op for ripping her vein in her leg (he had to reattach it) she got the op, consultation, 4 injections and a follow up for £126, and when she ripped a bit of her skin she got 5 stitches, 2 injections, and consultation for £52
we took skye as she wasnt quite her self, consultation, bloods, 2 injections for £60 
boosters are £28
you dont get charged for a follow up either, and they give you a month to pay the bill which is handy
i got the ferrets neutered for £64 each, and their first check ups were free  
i think ours is pretty reasonable


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Had quite a few vet bills just recently, got the credit card bill in front of me now to prove it!!

The last one I had for Naz was of course to have him PTS. The cost for that, including the cremation fees and collecting him from the vet, bringing him back and the casket was £158, he was a large dog too.

I also had a bill for £327 for Ozzy, he had a GA, Epulids removed, 3 lumps removed from his neck, one from his leg and his ears cleaned. Plus the lab fees for testing the lumps. He also cost me £36 for his annual boosters and 6 months worming plus a little bottle of Hibiscrub dispensed out of their large bottle.

I think their consultation fee is around £16 and any repeat visits for the same condition are free unless any other medicines etc are needed then you just pay the cost for them.

All 3 of them are great vets too, I love my particular vet, apart from the fact she has never got anything wrong [touch wood] she has Boxers herself, I couldn't wish for better. I am very lucky.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

consultation is £30 thats all i know, as *touch wood* not had to go to our new vet for anything


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I've just paid £65 for a check up and antibiotics for both dogs. They promote 'pop in' visits and the nurse gives a treat and fusses your dog to help them be happier. My older dog is perfectly happy to go in to the reception area as a result, but doesn't want to go any further!


----------

